# Goat milk?



## Sigurd's Mom (May 12, 2009)

Is it safe to give to Sigurd (goat milk)?

We have a bunch because my SO thought he would like it, he doesn't... and neither do I. I'd rather not waste it...


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Why not? Goat mild is so good for you. But then I thought you were supposed to give any milk to a dog because of dieherra.
Did you consider putting it in smaller portions to use in cooking?

We had goats when I was a kid (oh! pardon the pun!) I love the stuff. To me it's the champange of milk!
My Dad suffered with an ulcer for years and after a year on the goats milk they found no trace of it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would think it would give him some runny poo. I wouldn't take that chance! Especially when Sigurd has had digestive issues in the past. If you feed cooked scrambled eggs, you could mix a bit in that, maybe he(and you) would be able to tolerate it then.
Has he ever had cow's milk, and how was it w/ his system?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

OH I"m sorry I didn't realize that your guy has had tummy problems in the past. Then I'd say no, it's not worth the chance of another episode.
But I would try to use it up in cooking. you'd never taste the strong flavor then. 
That just reminded me. My sister didnt' care for the goats milk so my mom would make a chocolate syrup from cocoa like when you make homemade hot chocolate.
I remember her doing it on the stove, then she added the goats milk and just heated it. She would let it cool and refridge it . It seemed that the milk and choc didn't seperate then like some commerical mixes do and you couldn't taste the strong taste 'goat' taste anymore. It was how she got my sis to drink her milk.
BTW sis finally came around and liked the goats milk after awhile.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Does Sigurd get any dairy products at all such as yogurt? generally goats milk is better tolerated by cats & dogs than cows milk ... if he seems to like it but you don't want to give too much at a time, you can make goat milk 'ice' cubes & just give them as a special treat


----------

